# Altifron died...



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

My largest Altifron just died out of the blue (pictures in sig...)...no idea why...will update...will sell rest of the Altifrons later...

Update:
Ammonia and Nitrite are both zero, I am really at a loss on why he just died so suddenly. I went in to check the tank before I turned the lights on and I see him on his side struggling. I turn on the lights and he justs jerks and dies...couldn't believe my eyes. He was completely fine and was eating vigorously last night. I went to wash my hands and tried the revival method, held his mouth in front of the powerhead with the aerator bubbling beneath his gills. Tried for 20 minutes and nothing...so I just decided to pull him out before he stinks up the tank.

He was the crown jewel of the tank and I am going to miss him now that he's dead.

RIP Rick


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why sell the others?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

He was the crown jewel of the pack...the Alpha male. As well as one of my favourite (because he was so stunning) I just feel like going in a new direction now...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Sucks when your favorite fish passes on. Hopefully whatever direction you go in next is just as enjoyable as your Altifons where!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow sorry to hear this. Don't blame you for wanting to change directions.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wouldnt second in command then take his place?
could be neat to watch even pic journal his tranformation.

your call.. but silver lining...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear. I had some absolutely monstrous sized Altifrons a couple of years back. Probably a solid 8". Ended up selling them off during the geo craze. They are great fish and awesome looking when the trailers get long.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear man. Condolences. So what new direction are you thinking of going?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Guppies.:bigsmile:


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol guppies


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your lost..it happens sometimes outta no where. Hope all is well...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

As others have said, I am sorry to hear of your loss...but as I see it; it is part of fish keeping..

Take Care


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I was thinking of starting a thread about a fish I just lost but didn't. Mine was an albino taiwan reef, he went blind, two different injuries. I kept him for a couple of days hoping his eye would heal but watching him bobbing at the substrate during feeding was a bit much to take. I wanted to ask the group what was the best way to euthenize a fish but I've seen too many downer threads lately so decided not to. I caught him, (he didn't even see the net so I knew he was completely blind) and placed him in the freezer.

I know that this is a part of fish keeping but this fish was different. We have all had fish that gave us high expectations and then at the and of the day left us a little disapointed. Usually colour, illness or shape is the problem. My Albino lived up to and surpased my expectations, he was a great fish to watch (I had 6 females ). Any way didt want to hi jack your thread but just thought I'd comisserate with you.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Anthony: I already have an Edler breeding tank 
Everybody else: Thank you for your kind words...yes its part of the hobby but it's been along time since I've had a major fish death (let alone one so random) with a fish I've kept so long...
IceBlue: My condolences to you. No worries, not a good time for fishkeeping it would appear. Just a tip for the future, you shouldn't freeze the fish, you should put the fish into a bowl of water thats near frozen. (The easy way out to euthanize a fish.)


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss, he was amazing...


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear, I know it's hard to lose a pet that you've had for a while and bonded with, it's funny how attached we get to pets that you can't even "pet", I just want to add that it's my understanding that in general cichlids don't tend to have really long lives, so maybe it's not something you did, and he just was old.. I know nothing about geophagus species though.. just a thought. 

maybe take a little time before deciding what to do with your females? Who knows, maybe one of these days you'll see another crown jewel you'll love just as much.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It's to my understanding most Cichlids have very long lifespans (for fish) except for the dwarf ones. I've heard up to 10 years or more for most of the bigger ones...I've considered it and 
my rational is (from an earliar conversation)

They can live up to 10 years of age
At oldest mine can only be 5 years of age
juding from the fact that he's 6" in size
maximum size being 10"-12"
I bought them at a sub adult size 2 years ago
so assuming they are wild caught, it could have taken 1-3 years to reach that size

I actually still have a pair, its the original pair actually that have spawned twice for me (while this broken pair has only spawned once). The single female is quite the gold digger hahah. I will have to see...I'm probably selling all except Bob (My Heckelii) and go with schooling fish and actually scape the tank.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Ooooh, well with another pair in the tank do you think there's a possibility he was stressed to death by their brooding? Sorry I don't know anything about big cichlids  I've been eyeballing the dwarves for months trying to decide which one I wanted to get and did plenty of research on them, and even the "peaceful" dwarves can end up maiming and killing tankmates when they're pairing.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well actually what happened was I originally bought 3 sub adults (BAD IDEA NOBODY DO THIS), 2 males and 1 female, and what happened was the female originally paired with the beta male and spawned. But then she switched to the alpha male (of course  ) but they've only spawned once. It could be possible that the female switched again(she's absolutely fierce when she does...) but he was devoid of any markings or external injuries...

Get some dwarves! They are awesome fish...I would keep them but no room at the moment


----------

